# NBC Sports Vs Versus



## RACJ2

With the change that happened, I find myself watching NBC Sports a lot more then I watched Versus. They just seem to have programming that is more interesting to me. The sports coverage seems to be more mainstream and they really improved the NHL coverage. Plus the HD picture quality seems so much better to me, especially the NHL games. I was wondering what others thought about the change?


----------



## crawdad62

I only watched Vs. for Indy car and bicycling and if they don't carry that then I won't have a reason to watch NBC Sports. I didn't answer the poll because I've yet to view it. But again if they do carry the stuff I watch and the HD quality is better then I'm all for it.


----------



## lokar

All I watch on this channel is the NHL and that hasn't changed. Interesting they are adding MLS this year though.


----------



## 1995hoo

I normally only watch the NHL and the Tour de France on Versus, so I haven't noticed any change. I might watch their MLS coverage. I always found the picture to be pretty good, especially compared to our RSN's (CSN Mid-Atlantic), so I have no comment there.

One thing I noted that is kind of cheesy but that I kind of liked anyway was that when the channel was called Versus, they put their logo in the middle of the score box graphic so it would read, for example, "New York [VS] Washington" where "[VS] denotes their logo of that circle with "VS" in it. Hardly a big deal, of course, just a nice little touch.

The change they could make that I'd like would be to get rid of Emrick and Milbury on their NHL broadcasts. Emrick's style and voice simply irk me; he's not a bad announcer per se, but even my wife said "this guy sounds constipated" during last Monday's game. His constant groans make it sound like he's trying to squeeze out a dump. Milbury just goes out of his way to be an arsehole and then gets angry when any of the other guys MIGHT be seen as disagreeing with him.


----------



## RACJ2

lokar said:


> All I watch on this channel is the NHL and that hasn't changed. Interesting they are adding MLS this year though.


I mainly watch NHL games and sports talk shows. I like Turning Point, NBC Sports Talk and NHL Overtime. And don't you think the NHL HD broadcasts are much brighter and sharper then they were on Vs?


----------



## Red Dog

They had the same stuff and personalities on it before and after the name change, so I'm not sure what the difference is (besides the name and graphics). And I preferred the hockey graphics when it was VS (particularly how they indicated PPs/time). 

I watch it for hockey (come playoff time) and their limited college basketball (MWC) and college football coverage. Same when it was VS. That's all I watch on it. If they increase their college basketball offerings (like they've done by acquiring the CAA rights), I'm sure I'll watch it more.


----------



## iceturkee

they do have more hockey games this season. and every game of the playoffs will be on nbc, nbc sports net and cnbc!


----------



## fleckrj

I only watch for cycling, and that has not changed. I just wish NBC would bring cycling coverage (and picture quality) on Universal Sports up to the level that it is on OLN/Versus/NBC Sports/whatever-the-name-will-be-the-next-time-I-watch-it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Interesting poll but since NBC/Comcast re-branded Versus it doesn't really matter. It isn't as if Versus will come back because it never really went away.

Mike


----------



## lokar

RACJ2 said:


> I mainly watch NHL games and sports talk shows. I like Turning Point, NBC Sports Talk and NHL Overtime. And don't you think the NHL HD broadcasts are much brighter and sharper then they were on Vs?


I think the HD broadcasts look a little better than they used to but still not as good as MSG or CSN-Bay area or Chicago. It's weird how telecast looks can vary even on the same channel, I watched Nashville vs. Detroit last week on the Nashville channel and it looked strangely orange-tinted, usually that channel looks at least OK.


----------



## detroit_fan

VS had ufc programming, which is all i watched on the channel, but that programming moved to fuel. i have not watched nbc sports yet, but i hope they can compete with espn, i hate espn.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm moving this to the Sports Programming forum so everyone can join in!


----------



## 1980ws

RACJ2 said:


> I mainly watch NHL games and sports talk shows. I like Turning Point, NBC Sports Talk and NHL Overtime. And don't you think the NHL HD broadcasts are much brighter and sharper then they were on Vs?


I have noticed that myself. Not that Versus was bad, but Yes.


----------



## RACJ2

Red Dog said:


> They had the same stuff and personalities on it before and after the name change, so I'm not sure what the difference is (besides the name and graphics). And I preferred the hockey graphics when it was VS (particularly how they indicated PPs/time).
> 
> I watch it for hockey (come playoff time) and their limited college basketball (MWC) and college football coverage. Same when it was VS. That's all I watch on it. If they increase their college basketball offerings (like they've done by acquiring the CAA rights), I'm sure I'll watch it more.


Some of the changes really happened when the merger took place. The format and personalities on the NHL pre and post game shows all changed from last season, except for Keith Jones. And the crew that does the games is now the same as on NBC. So there have definitely been changes with the merger/name change. And they also added Bob Costas to some of the shows like Costas Tonight.



Mike Bertelson said:


> Interesting poll but since NBC/Comcast re-branded Versus it doesn't really matter. It isn't as if Versus will come back because it never really went away.
> 
> Mike


No Vs is not coming back, but that wasn't the point of the poll. I wanted to know if people have noticed the changes or just don't tune in. And to see if the majority like the changes, including some of the new programming like Turning Point and NBC Sports Talk. Or they preferred the old Vs with shows like T Ocho, Wacked Out Sports and Sports Soup.

Although now that the threads been moved, it may lose a lot of exposure in the Sports forum.


----------



## APB101

I don't usually tune in the channel; but I do like the name change. NBC Sports Network is more a standout than Versus (or Vs.). This _rebranding_ was a smart move.


----------



## Phil17108

Is the Bike Race on NBC sports or not. that's all I would watch on Versus


----------



## n3ntj

I only watch NHL games on NBC Sports... it nice to have the extra game (Sunday Nights) now.


----------



## spartanstew

I watch programs that I like (sports and non-sports). I don't pay any attention to what channel/network they're on.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm moving this to the Sports Programming forum so everyone can join in!


Is this channel called Universal Sports now?


----------



## sigma1914

Paul Secic said:


> Is this channel called Universal Sports now?


No.


----------



## Paul Secic

]


Paul Secic said:


> Is this channel called Universal Sports now?


http://www.multichannel.com/article...ultiplatform_Distribution_Deal_with_Dish.phpz


----------



## sigma1914

Paul Secic said:


> ]
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article...ultiplatform_Distribution_Deal_with_Dish.phpz




It's not the same channel. NBC Sports is Versus. Universal Sports is a separate channel.


----------



## crawdad62

Okay I've watched the Paris-Nice cycling and I can say the PQ is equal if not better than VS. As long as they keep cycling I'm happy. So while I can't really compare the two (which really aren't two but one-in-the-same) I voted I like both equally.


----------



## Neely8

Upon further review . . . . . this is a vast improvement over VS.

I now watch this network more than all ESPN offerings combined (although I do watch Dan LeBatard when they choose to show it, NASCAR offerings and Monday Night Football).

NBC Sports is clearly on the way up as the pompous ESPN networks become caricatures of themselves.


----------



## donalddickerson2005

Neely8 said:


> Upon further review . . . . . this is a vast improvement over VS.
> 
> I now watch this network more than all ESPN offerings combined (although I do watch Dan LeBatard when they choose to show it, NASCAR offerings and Monday Night Football).
> 
> NBC Sports is clearly on the way up as the pompous ESPN networks become caricatures of themselves.


I think this is the reason for ESPN's money grab they know that NBC and FOX are catching up and there rein is almost over.

I hope fox buys the rights to MNF next go around and puts it on FOX 1 or 2.


----------



## dslram

From what I have heard I think Fox1 is going to be speed channel and other programming as well

Speed will be gone


----------



## n3ntj

I only watch NBC Sports Network for their NHL games... was the same story when it was called Versus.


----------

